# Firearms and Shooting > Shotgunning >  Low cost semis

## longrange308

Any one using a low cost semi? Say sub $800
Worth it or stick with pump?

Was checking out h&f ashburton and they had a few akkar branded ones that looked ok 
Any one have hands on experience?

----------


## matto1234

I am using a khan arms semi and seems to shoot as well as my mates beretta, just need to clean slightly more often.i was told Most of the turkish guns sold at h&f are virtually the same just re labeled eg stoger khan akkar. See how they shoulder and give it a go im happy with mine. Cheers

----------


## kotuku

assmiths city had an escort semi on special $599-not a bad wee machine either .

----------


## timattalon

I have a New Toz 87 at $799. Nice wooden stock, and probably a bit better than most of the Turkish stuff, but it is chambered in 2 3/4 and not choked for steel. Hence we still have these in stock. I realise you probably want to use it for wild fowl so if thats the case, then probably not what you want. 

Reloaders Supplies have the Baikal 155 semi autos in stock at $750 and these would be well better than the Turkish offerings. The 155 is the updated 153 which we used to sell. (Sold out and have not yet imported more.) And they do them in left hand too.....

Baikal MP155 12g Semi Auto Shotgun 3 1/2" - Semi Auto - Shotguns - Firearms - Reloaders Supplies Ltd

----------


## longrange308

Iv got a voucher for h&f so would normaly not be looking at shotguns
But sort of don't need anything from there

----------


## 300_BLK

My old semi was an EGE Shilah with a rusted in full choke and no bead, used it on rabbits for a 3 years (in central otago), never skipped a beat.

----------


## timattalon

> Iv got a voucher for h&f so would normaly not be looking at shotguns
> But sort of don't need anything from there


An $800 gift voucher??? Man, Somebody thought you must have been a good boy this year.......See if they can get you a Baikal in....Otherwise, look for a decent 2nd hand one from them rather than a turkey . (oops, Perhaps I mean a Turkish one....)

----------


## Shooter

Has H&F changed their conditions with vouchers? The ones I have here say that they are not redeemable on ammo, firearms and licenses...

----------


## longrange308

Fuck just looked, there goes that idea

----------


## longrange308

> An $800 gift voucher??? Man, Somebody thought you must have been a good boy this year.......See if they can get you a Baikal in....Otherwise, look for a decent 2nd hand one from them rather than a turkey . (oops, Perhaps I mean a Turkish one....)


Was 1g  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

> Fuck just looked, there goes that idea


Talk to the shop owner.  They have been breaking that rule up here for me for years.

----------


## longrange308

> Talk to the shop owner.  They have been breaking that rule up here for me for years.


Will do on my next town run

----------


## NZShoota

> Has H&F changed their conditions with vouchers? The ones I have here say that they are not redeemable on ammo, firearms and licenses...


I just got some and they have no mention of that. The one I have a few years ago did though.

----------


## gsp follower

> Has H&F changed their conditions with vouchers? The ones I have here say that they are not redeemable on ammo, firearms and licenses...


thats fn rediculous i bet they asked who ever bought them for you what you were into.??
and never mentioned you couldnt spend them on guns or ammo??
whats the name of the bloody store HUNTING and fishing or hiking and fornication.
a cheap semis like a cheap date rarely successful and rarely do anything good or long term come out of it.
if your good with a pump it,l do you till you get to old or arthritic to crank it :Yaeh Am Not Durnk: 
specialy if its a remy 870 express/wingmaster

----------


## dirtyhabit

I would look around for a 2nd hand Benelli M1 Super 90, I have seen them here and TM for around $850 at times. That would be a waaaay better option than a cheaper, shitty piece of Turkish shit which will make you want to use it on yourself...

----------


## jakesae101

The escorts seem ok for the money ive shot clays with a guy that uses one for everything and he hasnt had any issues i borrowed it one shoot for a auto only round and shot a perfect round so cant be all bad you get what you pay for Sometimes a good used gun is better than a cheap new one go and see what fits you i cant stress this enough with shotguns gun fit is critical buy what fits you weather that be a old skb or a new escort or a Remington

----------


## veitnamcam

> Was 1g


1g to spend in a shop that has nothing you need....what a conundrum

----------


## kotuku

DIRTY HABIT is the statement based on personal experience or anecdotal mates chat?.my 2nd hand escort has served as my main gun for 7+yrs and Ive no bloody reason to complain unlike a lot of flash crash Itie semi auto owners I know who feathered many a gunsmiths bank a/c as their highly reputed guns SHIT themselves. at least 2 blokes       I can think of actually had bloody replacement weapons malfunction too.one was absolutely hilarious -he rubbished all of us and was guided by a mate a "gun salesman"dunno if the friendship actually survived -suspect not!

 would it suprise you if i told you a lot of the Turkish manufacturers parent companies are in fact these same Itie companies you so ardently espouse??
I vv dont wish to indulge in a personal shit fight ,but i do like to see opinion backed up by recognisable researched fact.

----------


## specweapon

> Will do on my next town run


I was told by an ex employee that this is to stop purchases messing up the accounting between stores if someone were to spend a high value of vouchers at a different store than they were purchased from

----------


## MassiveAttack

> Has H&F changed their conditions with vouchers? The ones I have here say that they are not redeemable on ammo, firearms and licenses...


Straight from the Dick Smith book of business ethics.

----------


## MassiveAttack

> I was told by an ex employee that this is to stop purchases messing up the accounting between stores if someone were to spend a high value of vouchers at a different store than they were purchased from


Thats got to be rubbish.  How would the accounting be any different if you brought $800 worth of overpriced tent as opposed to a firearm.  Other chain stores seem to cope with selling gift vouchers and settling it all afterwards.

----------


## dirtyhabit

> DIRTY HABIT is the statement based on personal experience or anecdotal mates chat?.my 2nd hand escort has served as my main gun for 7+yrs and Ive no bloody reason to complain unlike a lot of flash crash Itie semi auto owners I know who feathered many a gunsmiths bank a/c as their highly reputed guns SHIT themselves. at least 2 blokes I can think of actually had bloody replacement weapons malfunction too.one was absolutely hilarious -he rubbished all of us and was guided by a mate a "gun salesman"dunno if the friendship actually survived -suspect not!
> 
> would it suprise you if i told you a lot of the Turkish manufacturers parent companies are in fact these same Itie companies you so ardently espouse??
> I vv dont wish to indulge in a personal shit fight ,but i do like to see opinion backed up by recognisable researched fact.


Fair enough, no shit fight at all. I've had two Turk guns, the Ege Silah kept losing charging handles even after sending it back to distributor three times. The dealer I bought it from gavce up in the end. It shat out a couple of extractors before I lost my mind and sent it back....
A friend had another Turkish gun which didn't fair any better so thats my only personal experience with them.
On the other hand I had an M1 Super 90 which was 2nd hand when I got it and put through probably 10000 rounds with no malfunctions of any kind and the Cordoba I'm using now runs like a dream and is my all time favourite clays and duck gun, have put maybe another 3 or 4 thousand through that so pretty happy really.
Not sure if that adds up to recognisable researched fact to yur satisfaction but i have found the Turkish shotguns, in my experience, total shit.
I'm sure what I posted would make sense to a few others also, if you haven't had the same experience on a whole, that is a good result isn't it?
Perspective changes most things mate, if you are happy using them then happy days :Have A Nice Day:  but I wouldn't be recommending a "cheap" Semi to someone who is intending to use it regularly, for an infrequently used back up gun I personally wouldn't bother and would far prefer say a Remmy pump...

----------


## longrange308

The back story to it all is
I was going to buy a cheap sks for throwing in boat/ute just in case
Then I thort a Shotie mite be better suited due to being able to get geese duck etc and buckshot for others 
So it is going to get a little mistreated so may have to look at a pumpy

----------


## dirtyhabit

If I was you I'd be looking at a 2nd hand Remington 870...

----------


## MassiveAttack

> If I was you I'd be looking at a 2nd hand Remington 870...


+1

----------


## kotuku

different strokes different folks.BTW-Im contemplating buying new this year and yep itll be the latest escort. why not as ive already got chokes etc to fit it eh

----------


## dirtyhabit

Original poster, there is just now on Trade Me, a 2nd hand Beretta 1201 with 28ish inch barrel for. $750 buy now.
Have had a couple of these with the shorter barrel, awesome semis using the benelli M1 inertia action.
They kick a bit with slugs etc... but are super reliable and easy to maintain etc...
If I was you and still interested In a cheap semi this would be the winner😎😎

----------

